# Chevy Silverado 1500 no plow package available?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all I have an older 97 Silverado Z71. I have a Fisher HD plow on this older truck. Today I went looking at a new Silverado 1500 and guy tells me GM will not cover me if a plow is put on? He also went on to say no plow package available for this series? I contacted Chevy via the chat they have and asked this question, no real answer call takers only I guess. They said move up to 2500 series. The other little issue I wanted was side monitors for mirrors, nope not available. Maybe its me but I only do three places when storms hit, I let the younger guys do the rest of my stops with the 3/4 ton we have. I really wanted something less of a work type truck not as high up, as I have a bad hip. Suggestions? Look at something else?


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Keep the old truck to abuse and buy the new truck to cruise.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fannin76;1816815 said:


> Keep the old truck to abuse and buy the new truck to cruise.


I thought about that as well. However then I have to insure another truck register and store it. My daughter moved to upstate NY, a new truck would be best in the colder months to go up in than the wifes little car. Just crazy Chevrolet did something like this (maybe its me)? Going to test drive a Toyota Tundra in morning (as much as I always have been a Chevrolet fan)maybe time to move to another make. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

sixty4;1816821 said:


> I thought about that as well. However then I have to insure another truck register and store it. My daughter moved to upstate NY, a new truck would be best in the colder months to go up in than the wifes little car. Just crazy Chevrolet did something like this (maybe its me)? Going to test drive a Toyota Tundra in morning (as much as I always have been a Chevrolet fan)maybe time to move to another make. Thanks for the reply.


 You would only need to insure during the winter months. And we all know that fixing older trucks is simpler and cheaper then new. Toyota? Come on now man


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd go with a Tundra if it was me but, I have scene quite a few new Chevy and GMCs with 7.5' Fisher HD's and SD's on them in my area. You won't be disappointed with a Tundra.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ew...Toyota. A REGULAR CAB 1500 has plow prep optional. I'm almost certain of it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

According to the Chevy website you can get the snowplow prep on the 1500 2WT as a $400 upgrade.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not according to the 2 local dealers I spoke with and Chevrolet Chat on line. I was looking at the Silverado not the WT. Thanks though bought a Tundra today. Even got the blind spot monitors that Chevy does not offer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Web site must be wrong....


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1816998 said:


> Ew...Toyota. A REGULAR CAB 1500 has plow prep optional. I'm almost certain of it.


Absolutely! The regular cab can get the snow plow prep, but not any of the larger cabs.
Mind you, there is a limit of 500 lbs in plow weight on a 1500, but as long as the dealer does not see a heavier plow on the truck you should not have any problems.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pfft...its merely a suggestion. I'd throw a 7'6'' HD plow on there and go.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Plow prep is available on all trim levels of regular cab 1500 4x4. No other body style. If you want double or crew cab, gotta go to the 2500 for plow prep.


----------



## jrvisconti (Feb 5, 2015)

sixty4;1816807 said:


> Hi all I have an older 97 Silverado Z71. I have a Fisher HD plow on this older truck. Today I went looking at a new Silverado 1500 and guy tells me GM will not cover me if a plow is put on? He also went on to say no plow package available for this series? I contacted Chevy via the chat they have and asked this question, no real answer call takers only I guess. They said move up to 2500 series. The other little issue I wanted was side monitors for mirrors, nope not available. Maybe its me but I only do three places when storms hit, I let the younger guys do the rest of my stops with the 3/4 ton we have. I really wanted something less of a work type truck not as high up, as I have a bad hip. Suggestions? Look at something else?


In a similar situation, have a 97 Silverado Z71 with a 7.5 Fisher HD plow.. during our last storm the mount on frame came off due to rot/rust.

Have a tight driveway and garage so I'm trying to sick with what I currently have - regular cab with a short bed

How did you make out with the Toyota? Still have your old truck?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

The GM dealer can do almost anything they want regarding your warranty claim, if they like you they can put in a claim and NEVER even mention the truck has a plow on it ... (though the GM District Rep would be not happy) it goes on all the time - some dealers will say if we put the plow on we (that particular dealer) will cover your full warranty ... shop around and find one that will work with you.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think any manufacturer makes a half ton, with a plow prep, in anything other than a regular cab. And IIRC only Ford and GM even offer plow preps in half-tons.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

only difference between having a plow prep and not having one is the size of the alternator, that's it my friends. I've researched this to death.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

trevier;1952141 said:


> only difference between having a plow prep and not having one is the size of the alternator, that's it my friends. I've researched this to death.


They know that but that's not the point. If you can't get a truck with plow prep you will void the warranty.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Chevy regular cab 1500 is the only one with plow prep available.


----------



## kampfitt (Oct 21, 2013)

Right off Chevy build your own
Reg. Cab Long Box 4wd LT trim
Snow Plow Prep Package


This available option includes the following features: 
◾Power feed to accommodate a backup and roof emergency light 
◾A dependable 170-amp alternator for cold-weather starts 
◾Forward lamp wiring harness and a provision for a cab roof-mounted lamp or beacon for added visibility 
◾Under body transfercase shield to help protect the transfercase from debris 
◾A high-capacity air cleaner and an auxiliary transmission oil cooler 
◾Heavy Duty front springs 

Requires 4WD Regular Cab models


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

kampfitt;1959792 said:


> Right off Chevy build your own
> Reg. Cab Long Box 4wd LT trim
> Snow Plow Prep Package
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how many times i've depended on my alternator for starting my truck:laughing: Whoever wrote that doesn't have a clue of things work... This is why the auto industry is where they are today, no body knows how vehicles work anymore, except the mechanics who have to fix them...


----------

